# Help?!?!?!



## rvmomof3NJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is my dilemma......I LOVE the set up of the Outback 28rsds (3Kids 4 Bunks...awesome!) HOWEVER, our very close friend says do not purchase a Keystone product. He had a Zepplin and it was so problem filled he traded it in on a Montana, Top of the line, figuring that best is the best. He apparently got ANOTHER lemon and now Keystone won't honor the warranty on the floor that has lifted and cracked (no leaks) We are also considering a Jayco EXP 29A which is also the same set up with some minor differences, and the prices are about the same. The Outback is an 06 leftover brand new. I need to know if the East coast has better luck than the West Coast.....(Joe bought his in Sunny Calif)

Thanks to all, please send me some good news! Bad news and complaints are welcome too. I need to know the truth even if it hurts!

Jenn


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Jenn & Welcome to Outbackers









We bought our Outback last year, we've taken at least 16-20 trips. Distance from Ocean City, Maryland all the way to Niagra Falls, Canada & have Never had 1 problem. We LOVE LOVE LOVE our Outback!!!

Best of Luck!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I thnik the majority on here will tell you that what your friend experienced is a fluke.

There are a lot worse manufacturers out there...

Yes, there are some issues here and there, but what do you expect from a house on wheels???

Where on the East coast are you??? We are always looking for more OB'ers for Eastern Rallys!!

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Everything at any time can have a prob or just be a lemon. Knock on wood, I havent had any problems.

Reminds me of a car I knew. It was a 80 camaro, stock but ran like a raped ape ( picture that if you would ) Never had a problem, just good carma I guess.


----------



## rvmomof3NJ (Mar 20, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> I thnik the majority on here will tell you that what your friend experienced is a fluke.
> 
> There are a lot worse manufacturers out there...
> 
> ...


I am in NJ. My camper will be parked (for the most part) at our seasonal site in Jackson. We currently own a 21M Shamrock and are looking to get away from the "Tents". It is an 02 that we bought Sep 05 and were lied to when we bought it. We fixed the leak that wasn't there in the bathroom.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers...... Is your site in TipTam?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Jenn said:


> I thnik the majority on here will tell you that what your friend experienced is a fluke.
> 
> There are a lot worse manufacturers out there...
> 
> ...


I am in NJ. My camper will be parked (for the most part) at our seasonal site in Jackson. We currently own a 21M Shamrock and are looking to get away from the "Tents". It is an 02 that we bought Sep 05 and were lied to when we bought it. We fixed the leak that wasn't there in the bathroom.
[/quote]
You could always check out Tom Schaeffers RV  here in PA.

They love us Outbackers!! They even had 2 reps at our Fall Rally. They are extremely good to deal with if you would ever have any issues.

If you contact them, ask for Chris or Mark and tell them that the Outbackers sent you!!

Steve


----------



## rvmomof3NJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Bill H said:


> Welcome to Outbackers...... Is your site in TipTam?


No, Timberland Lake, and we still haven't figured out how in the heck we are going to get it to the top of the hill.......my poor mini van (not our TV) took a nose-dive in the mud and I almost got stuck in the mud compliments of Mother Nature!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jenn









Welcome to Outbackers! 

We bought our 28krs here in Sunny California and we're very happy with our Outback


----------



## rvmomof3NJ (Mar 20, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> I thnik the majority on here will tell you that what your friend experienced is a fluke.
> 
> There are a lot worse manufacturers out there...
> 
> ...


I am in NJ. My camper will be parked (for the most part) at our seasonal site in Jackson. We currently own a 21M Shamrock and are looking to get away from the "Tents". It is an 02 that we bought Sep 05 and were lied to when we bought it. We fixed the leak that wasn't there in the bathroom.
[/quote]
You could always check out Tom Schaeffers RV  here in PA.

They love us Outbackers!! They even had 2 reps at our Fall Rally. They are extremely good to deal with if you would ever have any issues.

If you contact them, ask for Chris or Mark and tell them that the Outbackers sent you!!

Steve
[/quote]
I think that I am getting a good deal....but I could be wrong. The list was 26990, my trade is 6500 and the price I will pay is 15995......YES????? or am I being snookered?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Jenn said:


> I thnik the majority on here will tell you that what your friend experienced is a fluke.
> 
> There are a lot worse manufacturers out there...
> 
> ...


I am in NJ. My camper will be parked (for the most part) at our seasonal site in Jackson. We currently own a 21M Shamrock and are looking to get away from the "Tents". It is an 02 that we bought Sep 05 and were lied to when we bought it. We fixed the leak that wasn't there in the bathroom.
[/quote]
You could always check out Tom Schaeffers RV  here in PA.

They love us Outbackers!! They even had 2 reps at our Fall Rally. They are extremely good to deal with if you would ever have any issues.

If you contact them, ask for Chris or Mark and tell them that the Outbackers sent you!!

Steve
[/quote]
I think that I am getting a good deal....but I could be wrong. The list was 26990, my trade is 6500 and the price I will pay is 15995......YES????? or am I being snookered?
[/quote]

Go to Holman RV and get an email quote -it will come to your mailbox immediately- this will get you a good idea.
Holman RV
Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there! From another East Coaster. We've had our 25RSS for 1 season and absolutely love it!!!! Its part of the family now and, for all the Outback trading-up that goes on around here....we plan on keeping our 1st trailer for many years to come. We've travelled throughout New England, up to the Adirondacks, and out to PA, traversing all major mtn ranges in New England, and have had no significant issues. We did have a few Warranty matters which Keystone promptly and appropriately responded to. Just so you know, we examined every type of trailer that we could find that was within our weight-class, and the Outback came out WAAAAYYYYYYY above any of them in structure, appearance, class, & value. After a great deal of research (which including asking every question we could think of, right here!), we brought our Outback home and haven't ever looked back!!!

Good luck and have fun shopping! Then, buy your Outback and go camping.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Any manufactured item can have problems, some models and lines more than others. When I was researching I also found that the Zeplins were problematic as well as other makes and models I researched.
If I'm not mistaken Keystone has dropped the Zepplin line. I have always respected Honda and Toyota as quality manufacturers but I have heard recently that they have had some major recalls, so problems can happen.

I am one that has had some problems with my Outback but Keystone has so far stood behind their product and has spent big $$ repairing my TT under warranty. I received a call today from Keystone to follow up and make sure everything was OK.

One BIG piece of advice I can give is to make sure you choose a good dealership. My dealer stunk and was the root of a lot of my problems.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We bought a used 2003 25RSS in '05, no problems so far.

We went to northern Indiana in April, Miane in September, and Assateague NP (below Ocean city, Md) at Thanksgiving, plus other small trips. Everything worked like it was supposed to.

Outbacks are good.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jenn,

It's a shame your friend had bad luck with his two trailers. That happens. Unfortunate, but true.

I spent several thousand dollars on my home, too, but I've had issues with it. And I bet you have had the same.

Nothing is perfect. Not cars, boats, homes, rvs; heck, not even people!

Do your research. Read our forum. Find out what others here on Outbackers have found. Dollar for dollar, Outbacks are in a league of their own. That's why they are the fastest selling travel trailers in the country. The first ones rolled off the line in 2002 and now are the 5th most popular brand out there! That says something, don't you think?

Sure, you can get better made trailers. But not for the money. Just make sure you get one from a reliable dealer who will take care of any problems you might have.

Go for it. You won't regret it.

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I can understand your concerns since your close friend was unlucky enough to get back to back lemons. That would scare the heck out of me. There is always a chance that you could end up with a problem unit. This goes for any make, model RV, Car, Boat, House etc. Two in a row really stinks.

Our 2005 has been great. The only issue that we had was tires with side wall cracks. The tires were replaces under warranty by the tire manufacturer. We have not had to take it in for service on anything else. We are very happy with our Outback and would buy another OB or other Keystone brand without hesitation.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Jenn,

We are on our 2nd Outback and will probably buy a third when the kids head off to college. Our 28RSDS had some minor issues but nothing we had to fret over. A good dealer is very important and Funtime RV took care of all our warranty issues. We have been to 23 places in 13 months in our current Outback and love every trip. The 28RSDS is the best layout for a camper under 30'. It is roomy with plenty of space to move around without stumbling over one another. The only better layout would be the 31RQS but it takes a major TV to pull. The price you mentioned is about what we paid a year ago for a 2006 so you might try to get them down a few hundred more since it is left over. Check out funtimerv.com or Lakeshore for additional pricing.

You will not be sorry for purchasing an Outback plus you have this wonderful resource to help you every step of the way.

Let's go Outbacking























KB


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmmm, I love my 28RSDS and have had it for a year and a half with much use out of it - all problem free. BUT, I gotta admit, I like that floor plan for the Jayco EXP 29A. I would have been hard pressed to choose between the two and it would have come down to the price.

You'll have to decide what best suits your needs. I love the pantry in the 28, but I would love the U-shaped dinette in the Jayco. I'm very happy with my Outback and I was very happy with my Jayco pop-up. Jayco makes a good product, but the Outback is a good product too. I think you'll be happy either way and you'll always be welcome here no matter what. All the best in your decision.

Scott

On edit: I just looked at the specs for the Jayco - *a 23 gallon black tank is the PITS* and 30 gallon gray and fresh tanks are not too hot either. 30 gallons of fresh won't last too long.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Jenn. You are doing the right thing by researching and asking questions. I'm sorry your friend had bad experiences with Keystone, but it happens with many other manufacturers as well. Our neighbor has a $350,000 Class A that, after hassling with the dealer, hiring an attorney, etc, is now back at the manufacturer for many issues. Price doesn't necessarily equal perfection. We had a few minor issues with our Outback which were all fixed to our satisfaction. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Jenn,

We love our 28RSDS. With 4 kids the layout is perfect. Many miles and many trips with no big problems and only a few minor ones.

Enjoy.

Jared


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenn,

I had an Outback and now I do not. Outback didn't have the floorplan for me and the Mrs. The floorplan is powerful and go with it as long as the trailers are in the same price range.

When I bought my new rig I didn't want to go away from Keystone because it was a "known evil". I knocked myself silly comparing and trying to convince myself that Keystone was a better value. As of today I can tell you they are not and that trailers in the same price range are generally of equal quality. Look for your self and I suggest you do just that.

I found they are all built the same within the same price range. Same frame, same appliances, same axle, same construction processes , same, same, same. The trailers are just not very sophisticated and there are only so many ways to weld or screw things together.

The details make a difference but I feel the details depend on the invidual who put it together as all manufacturers seem to have shoddy post manufacture inspections.

The price you have gotten quoted is a good price for the East Coast. You can do better but that may mean selling the trailer your self and having the trailer delivered to you from the midwest.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Jenn,

When my DW and I were looking at Keystone, we checked out the zepplin line as well. They were being sold as the "lightest trailer" (weight) on the market. Well, a good friend of mine who is in the industry gave me an insider's point of veiw- It was light because it wasn't rugged. He told me to steer clear of the Zepplin line at all costs!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Buy an Outback









I would price a 07 before I purchased the 06. See if the difference is worth it. Remember it might be a new 06 but in 3 years its considered 1 year older than a 07 would be and that translates into less value on a trade or resale.

John


----------

